# Power LED flashes five time, then nothing?



## houstonbaby (Mar 1, 2012)

We have a toshiba satellite laptop. When you try to power it on , the power LED button on the keyboard flashes five times and then nothing. P775 seems to be the model number.

Any hints as to what might be wrong?

Txs in advance.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.

Try removing the memory and try booting with just one module installed.

*Also See:* http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## houstonbaby (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you. We tried that with no luck. We have logged on, filled in forms for a US based warranty as that is where it was purchased and then located a Toshiba service centre near our home here in Australia. When the power supply cord is swapped out it worked so they have lent us one (under duress) until a new one can be ordered and shipped. :smile: Just relieved that the whole thing wasn't fried as it is relatively new and needed for work.

Regards

HB


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for the update. Glad it was something simple.


----------

